# San Francisco



## branden (Apr 29, 2011)

I live near San Francisco, but sometimes I pretend to be a tourist. These are all from the same day, a couple weeks ago. I didn't get as early a start as I wanted, but, hey, I live close, I can go again.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the pictures, but I'm curious.

What's the difference between being a tourist and pretending to be a tourist? Seems to me you're either touring or you're not.


----------



## branden (Apr 30, 2011)

Hrm... I guess there's not really any difference


----------



## ronderick (May 9, 2011)

Maybe it's different for others, but in my case, I see things in a different light when there's a camera in my hands. This is the one of first pics I took during my recent visit to the city. While I live near the Great Highway, it never occured to make to get up early - until now 8)


----------



## sharagim1 (May 11, 2011)

ronderick said:


> Maybe it's different for others, but in my case, I see things in a different light when there's a camera in my hands. This is the one of first pics I took during my recent visit to the city. While I live near the Great Highway, it never occured to make to get up early - until now 8)



great shot


----------



## ronderick (May 12, 2011)

sharagim1 said:


> ronderick said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's different for others, but in my case, I see things in a different light when there's a camera in my hands. This is the one of first pics I took during my recent visit to the city. While I live near the Great Highway, it never occured to make to get up early - until now 8)
> ...



Thanks!

Actually, the shot would have been more dramatic if I didn't take a wrong turn and lost 20 minutes or so. There were actually a lot of red in the morning sky, which was gone by the time I got to Sutro Park...


----------



## sharagim1 (May 12, 2011)

ronderick said:


> sharagim1 said:
> 
> 
> > ronderick said:
> ...


----------



## ronderick (May 13, 2011)

sharagim1 said:


> can i ask what was your equpment for these shots and your setup if you remember?
> thanks for response



I took this shot with the 1D4 + TSE 17mm, mounted on Gitzo tripod and using cable release.
The settings were: ISO 100, f/14, 1/6 sec., WB: Cloudy


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2011)

I miss SF! I grew up in the Bay Area, and both my wife and I went to Cal. Here's a shot of the waterfall at Yerba Buena Gardens from a trip back, early last year and not long after I got my first dSLR. Taken handheld on an evening walk.




Rebel T1i, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/8 s, f/2.8, ISO 200


----------

